# Jim Kelly, 67.



## arnisador (Jun 30, 2013)

"I'll be too busy looking good!"

http://www.film.com/movies/enter-the-dragon-star-jim-kelly-dies-at-67



> Actor and martial artist Jim Kelly, who vaulted to fame alongside the  legendary Bruce Lee in the classic 1973 action film Enter the Dragon,  has died of undisclosed causes, his ex-wife Marilyn Dishman reported  earlier today on her Facebook page.
> 
> 
> He was 67.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Kelly_(martial_artist)


----------



## seasoned (Jun 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Takai (Jun 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 30, 2013)

.


----------

